# absolute best hardtail i can get for ~$1500, or best value on a FS for ~$1800



## f0nz0 (Sep 21, 2009)

i have a crappy old diamondback response that weighs a ton, im fairly new to MTB, but thats all i can think of these days, i live near the american river here in NorCal and know theres tons of cool trails (auburn, tahoe, folsom), im a BMX kid, so the idea of those slack hardtails that are pretty popular is intriguing (mason pro, stache) i really dig the yelli screamy frames and also was wondering what kind of bike i could build with that frame for $1500, or would it make more sense to buy a complete build?


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

Complete builds are usually significantly cheaper, unless you have a pile of parts you can re-use.

Frame $600
Drivetrain $400 (2x10 Deore with brakes, from Chain Reaction)
Fork $200 (Solo Air XC32, Chain Reaction)
Wheels ~$200 (multiple options)

You're at about $1400 without seat, handlebars, grips, etc, and those are about the cheapest you're going to find stuff. For comparison, a Trek X-Caliber 9 has a similar build (better RD, worse brakes/FD) and an MSRP of $1340.

For about $1000 (sale price) you can find a solid 29er, with SoloAir fork and hydraulic discs.

And if you're really lucky you can find something like:
Trek Superfly 8 (Gary Fisher Collection) - Broadway Bicycles - Tucson, AZ


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

There is the Airborne Goblin Evo which is a trail hard tail with a 120mm travel Rock Shox Revelation fork and a 69 degrees head tube angle. Not the slackest but I have read really good reviews. At $1300, you're not going to find many bikes with X7 and X9 components with Sun Ringle Charger wheels.

Airborne Bicycles . Goblin EVO


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

Building is always more expensive unless you have a bunch of leftover parts from old bikes like some of us who have been riding a long time have. Otherwise it will often cost you twice as much to build it. If you like BMX, I would not buy a 29er, the wheels are huge, and don't ride small and light like a BMX. I would look at a 27.5 or even a jump bike with 26 inch wheels. Buy it complete. You can get a really nice ride for $1500. I have BMX also, and mountain bikes, and I have found Kona makes some really nice compact 27.5 bikes like the Cinder Cone. You can buy it new for ~$1200, and use the rest for some upgrades. The frame is Scandium, and is lighter and stronger than standard Aluminum. Also the Commencal Meta HT AM is a nice bike that meets those needs. And yes, the Airborne Goblin has become very popular.

KONA BIKES | 2015 BIKES | TRAIL 27.5" HT | CINDER CONE

Commencal Meta HT AM Essential Plus Hardtail Bike 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd be a bad fanboy if I didn't mention a couple other Konas.

In a 29er hardtail, you can do the Kahuna and have a fair amount left over. Comes with a RockShox XC 32, which may not be the best-regarded fork in the world but has all the right adjustments, so you could do a lot worse. Or spend the $1800 on the Kahuna Deluxe, which has a Recon Gold and nicer everything.

It also gets you into their Precept and, with a little negotiation, Precept DL. Those are a trail bike and entry-level AM bike respectively. Slightly odd that they share the name, but whatever.

I think there's a lot to be said for full-suspension bikes if you live next to trails with lots of vert and lots of chunk. A good rear suspension gives the bike a lot higher "speed limit" on rough trails. On rough trails with flow features, that also means you're more likely to be able to carry the speed to ride the jumps the way they were intended. Of course, that's more about your control and confidence, but a bigger handling envelope doesn't hurt those either.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ...
> 
> It also gets you into their Precept and, with a little negotiation, Precept DL. Those are a trail bike and entry-level AM bike respectively.
> 
> ...


No idea what size you are, but 2014 DL, $1600 (maybe room to negotiate) - you just have to figure out how to get it:
2014 Kona Precept DL For Sale


----------



## Carton (Sep 15, 2014)

If you can do your own wrenching, the Goblin Evo is hard to beat value wise. But there are usually good LBS's to be found in NorCal, though, so I think it's worth your time to look at some of the above in store, plus a Trek Stache 7 which you could probably wrangle down to close to $1,600. In any case with you coming from BMX I'd think something something slack at least in the 120mm travel range should be a good starting out point and a blast on the trails, even if most of those bikes will be "upgraded" to Boost 148 soon. And if you can find a good slightly used full-sus then that might be even better. Building out a frame on the flip side isn't usually a budget-friendly project.


----------



## fattty (Jun 11, 2014)

Carton said:


> the Goblin Evo is hard to beat value wise


Now that they're under $1300 and have free shipping, they're an even better value.

The amount of wrenching required is very minimal. Basically, you just need to attach the wheels, seat post, and handlebars.


----------



## Carton (Sep 15, 2014)

fattty said:


> Now that they're under $1300 and have free shipping, they're an even better value.


No doubt.



fattty said:


> The amount of wrenching required is very minimal. Basically, you just need to attach the wheels, seat post, and handlebars.


I wasn't referring to the setup as much as the general LBS support.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know how much I think "general LBS support" is worth.

I expect to get charged if I ask them to do something that takes real time. And I haven't had any attitude from either of my closest shops when I go in for advice about one of my mountain bikes, both of which I already owned before I moved.


----------



## cardnation (Jul 2, 2014)

Shakester said:


> There is the Airborne Goblin Evo which is a trail hard tail with a 120mm travel Rock Shox Revelation fork and a 69 degrees head tube angle. Not the slackest but I have read really good reviews. At $1300, you're not going to find many bikes with X7 and X9 components with Sun Ringle Charger wheels.
> 
> Airborne Bicycles . Goblin EVO


If I was in the market for a bike of this type, the Evo would be it hands down.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want to build the Yelli you will have to throw in a little more to get the best. But the dollar at 1.05 to the Euro will help you.
Pike RCT3 51mm offset. $590.
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Solo Air 29'' suspension fork 120mm 1.5 Tapered 15QR Maxle Lite (51mm off set ) black 2015
Add the components you want. Get'um now while the prices are low. DT 350 hubs, Sapim Lasers and CB 36/30.8 carbon rims.


----------



## cTxAggie (Feb 16, 2015)

Another vote for airborne evo! Mine has been awesome


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

Buyer?s Guide: Budget Hardtail Mountain Bikes | Singletracks Mountain Bike News

You'll see a few Airborne bikes on that list. The Evo is a bit pricier, but easily out-specs most others in the price range you're looking at. Very few bikes that are sub 1500 bucks are going to have a RS Revelation/Recon Gold/Reba AND SRAM X5 or better drivetrain.

Good luck.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

Breezer Thunder Pro...


----------

